# Great Malawi Video



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

If you like africans you will love this...don't mind the cheesy music. I found it on anouther forum I go to. Made me remember how much I miss keeping africans.
http://www.aquanet.de/video/nsvideo-2.20050201135733300.asp


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That is nice...

You know what it reminded me of? I used to snorkle a lot at the cottage and on one side of the lake it was all rocks and sand..So a lot of small mouth bass would hang around and just chase eachother about...

I could sit and watch them do that all day.. Not as flashy as cichlids, but still pretty on thier own 

Thanks for finding and posting that Tyler ^^


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Besides the music that was a great video, we try so hard to get out fish to look that good and all it takes is nature..

Outstanding find !!


----------



## Allan (May 8, 2006)

*Nice video*

Awesome find. 
Al


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Awesome!! That would be aperfect way to stock your tank. Just dive in and get what you want  Love the mouthbrooders that had a mouthfull when the diver scared them.

Thanks for sharing the video...music?? I just left the speakers off.


----------



## Fins of Africa (May 21, 2006)

I love that Vid !! makes me feel like going to Malawi hmmmmmmmm


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

yeah i must say also that being a huge fan of cichlids that this is an impressive video with some outstanding fish! enjoy it! mb.


----------

